# weil er schon gestern hat hingehen müssen. (Wortstellung)



## Linni

Ich wüsste gerne, welcher von diesen Sätzen korrekt ist:
1) *Er geht nicht hin, weil er schon gestern hat hingehen müssen.*
2) *Er geht nicht hin, weil er schon gestern hingehen müssen hat.*

Wenn der erste Satz richtig ist, könntet ihr mir bitte sagen, warum? Man sagt doch *"Er geht nicht hin, weil er es vergessen hat."*, nicht wahr? Oder gibt es eine Regel, die sagt, dass, wenn es im Satz "zwei Infinitive" (hingehen müssen) geben, man diese Infinitive am Ende des Satzes geben muss?


----------



## Lexiphile

Der erste Satz ist richtig und es gibt eine Regel: nicht weil es "zwei Infinitive" gibt sondern weil ein so genannter "Modal-Verb" (müssen, können, dürfen u.s.w.) verwendet wird. In diesen Fällen wird der Klausel so wie im ersten Satz zusammengestellt.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass der zweite Satz nicht korrekt ist, kann es aber nicht begründen. Andererseits glaube ich, diese Form schon gehört zu haben, aber in Dialektregionen, in denen dialektgefärbtes Hocheutsch gesprochen wurde.


----------



## sokol

Linni said:


> 1) *Er geht nicht hin, weil er schon gestern hat hingehen müssen.*
> 2) *Er geht nicht hin, weil er schon gestern hingehen müssen hat.*


Es gibt noch eine dritte Version:
3) *Er geht nicht hin, weil er schon gestern hingehen hat müssen.*


Hutschi said:


> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass der zweite Satz nicht korrekt ist, kann es aber nicht begründen. Andererseits glaube ich, diese Form schon gehört zu haben, aber in Dialektregionen, in denen dialektgefärbtes Hocheutsch gesprochen wurde.


*Alle drei Varianten* sind umgangssprachlich üblich und in verschiedenen Dialektregionen verbreitet, das heisst:
- in manchen Regionen wird eine dieser 3 Varianten dominieren oder sogar die alleingültige sein
- in manchen Regionen sind vielleicht 2 oder auch sogar alle 3 Varianten üblich und gebräuchlich

1) und 3) entsprechen meines Erachtens voll und ganz der standardsprachlichen Norm, 2) ist meines Erachtens nicht standardsprachlich.

In Deutschland ist, würde ich vermuten, 1) häufiger (besonders im Norden), im Süden sicherlich aber auch 3) nicht unüblich, und in Österreich sind 2) und 3) durchaus häufig, wenn nicht sogar die häufigsten Formen überhaupt.

Zumindest ist 3) in jedem Fall in der *österreichischen *Standardsprache korrekt, falls es schon so sein sollte, dass das auf die deutsche Normierung (BRD) nicht zutreffen sollte.


----------



## maracujanicaragua

The second sentence is not fine.


----------



## Quelle

Die Regel für die Satzstellung bei Modalverben und zusammengesetzten Zeiten im Nebensatz ist folgende:
Letzte Stelle: *Infinitiv Modalverb*
Zweitletzte Stelle: *Infinitiv Vollverb*
Drittletzte Stelle: *konjugiertes Hilfsverb*

Insofern ist der erste Satz die richtige Lösung.
Er geht nicht hin, weil er schon gestern *hat* (konjugiertes Hilfsverb) *hingehen* (Infinitiv Vollverb) *müssen *(Infinitiv Modalverb).


----------



## Linni

Danke schön für eure Antworten!


----------



## sokol

Quelle said:


> Insofern ist der erste Satz die richtige Lösung.



Ich glaube dir gern, dass dies die *Regel für Standarddeutsch (BRD)* ist - bei 3) war ich mir ja auch nicht sicher.

Nichtsdestotrotz, _alle drei Satzstellungen_ kommen umgangssprachlich vor, und wie auch schon oben geschrieben, sind 2)+3) in Österreich sogar recht häufig im Gebrauch, und bei 3) würde ich sogar meinen, dass in Schulen diese Satzstellung bei uns nicht als falsch korrigiert wird - ganz sicher bin ich mir da allerdings nicht.


----------



## elroy

Lexiphile said:


> Der erste Satz ist richtig und es gibt eine Regel: nicht weil es "zwei Infinitive" gibt sondern weil ein so genannter "Modal-Verb" (müssen, können, dürfen u.s.w.) verwendet wird.


 Doch, doch, es geht gerade um den sogenannten "doppelten Infinitiv"!  Dieses Phänomen ist nämlich nicht auf Modalverben beschränkt, sondern kommt auch bei anderen Verbarten vor (beispielsweise "lassen" - "weil er mich nicht _hat schlafen lassen_" usw.).


----------



## mgsth

Denke ich auch. Es gibt sogar einen dreifachen Infinitiv, z.B.:

_Ich bin ins andere Zimmer gegangen, ..._

(... weil er mich nicht _schlafen lassen wollen hätte_.)
... weil er mich nicht _hätte schlafen lassen wollen_.

Oder noch ein Partizip dazu:
... weil er mich nicht _schlafen lassen gewollt haben hätte_.

OK,  war nicht ganz ernst gemeint, das letzte würde wohl niemand sagen.

Ich denke, dass man gerade bei der Dreifach-Form beim Sprechen merkt, dass man nach drei Infinitiven einfach nicht mehr in der Lage ist, einen Satz weiter zu führen.  Also muss der Satz vorher enden, so zieht man das konjugierte Verb nach vorne. Man könnte es vielleicht schlichtweg Sprachökonomie nennen. Das wäre meine persönliche Erklärung.


----------



## sokol

mgsth, würdest du ernsthaft jemals eines dieser Beispiele mit 3 Infinitiven in geschriebenem Deutsch benutzen?  (Gesprochenes Deutsch kommt ja sowieso nicht in Frage, nicht wahr.)

Zur Wortstellung nun noch ein Nachtrag zu den* Wortstellungen 2) und 3),* die offenbar (von jenen, die gepostet haben) niemand als 'korrekt' zu akzeptieren bereit ist:
- im "Standard" von heute (eine der beiden österreichischen Qualitätszeitungen, neben der "Presse") steht:
"'Die Statuten der FIFA sind ziemlich klar. Auf den ersten Blick würde ich meinen, dass die Premier League dies schwer* durchbringen können wird', *meint freilich ein FIFA-Funktionär.*) Malcolm Clarke (...)"
(Der Standard, 09./10.02.08, S. 12: Artikel "England wird der Premier League zu klein")
*) Offensichtlich also ist das Zitat eine Übersetzung aus dem Englischen, also keine Äusserung von Malcolm Clarke in deutsch sondern die Version des Übersetzers der Zeitung "Der Standard" oder auch der APA (Austria Presse Agentur), die als Quelle für den Artikel angegeben wird. Der Standard ist, wie schon gesagt, eine Zeitung mit Renommée, und die APA geniesst, als grösste Nachrichtenagentur in unserem Land, ebenfalls hohes Ansehen (hinter der APA steht das staatliche Fernsehen ORF sowie die wichtigsten österreichischen Tageszeitungen).

An sich empfinde ich persönlich die Wortstellung *"durchbringen können wird"* als Hyperkorrektur (zur dialektalen Wortstellung) und nicht wirklich korrekt, ich weiss aber, dass man ihr in Österreich häufig begegnet; in österreichischen Dialekten dominiert (meinem Empfinden nach) *"durchbringen wird können",* und diese Version empfinde ich auch als standardsprachlich korrekt (jedenfalls für *österreichischen *Standard).

Wie auch immer, die oben als 1) bezeichnete Wortstellung, der also *"wird durchbringen können"* entsprechen würde, in diesem Beispiel, wird meiner Meinung nach in Österreich eher selten verwendet, bzw. würde ich jedenfalls nicht sagen, dass das die häufigste Variante ist, geschweige denn die einzige 'korrekte'.


----------



## Robocop

sokol said:


> Zur Wortstellung nun noch ein Nachtrag zu den* Wortstellungen 2) und 3),* die offenbar (von jenen, die gepostet haben) niemand als 'korrekt' zu akzeptieren bereit ist:
> - im "Standard" von heute (eine der beiden österreichischen Qualitätszeitungen, neben der "Presse") steht:
> "'Die Statuten der FIFA sind ziemlich klar. Auf den ersten Blick würde ich meinen, dass die Premier League dies schwer* durchbringen können wird', *meint freilich ein FIFA-Funktionär.*) Malcolm Clarke (...)"
> 
> Wie auch immer, die oben als 1) bezeichnete Wortstellung, der also *"wird durchbringen können"* entsprechen würde, in diesem Beispiel, wird meiner Meinung nach in Österreich eher selten verwendet, bzw. würde ich jedenfalls nicht sagen, dass das die häufigste Variante ist, geschweige denn die einzige 'korrekte'.


Welche Varianten *standardsprachlich *tatsächlich korrekt sind, weiss ich auch nicht. Aber nach meinem Sprachempfinden bilden die Wörter "durchbringen" und "können" eine sprachliche Einheit innerhalb des Verbalausdrucks. Darum finde ich, dass man sie *nicht trennen* sollte durch Einschieben eines anderen Wortes. Und somit  bevorzuge ich persönlich die Varianten (1) und (3).
(1) dass die Premier League dies schwer *wird* durchbringen können
(2) dass die Premier League dies schwer durchbringen *wird *können
(3) dass die Premier League dies schwer durchbringen können *wird*


----------



## sokol

Robocop said:


> (...) dass man sie *nicht trennen* sollte (...)


In österreichischen Dialekten (vielleicht nicht in allen, aber jedenfalls in vielen) passiert das dauernd - wie geschrieben, Variante 2).


----------



## mgsth

@sokol
Ja, das ist mir auch schon weiter oben aufgefallen, dass in Österreich anscheinend diese "Mittelstellung" des gebeugten Verbs benutzt wird. Mir in Norddeutschland ist sie absolut ungeläufig, wie Robocop auch.

Und zu den Sätzen oben: sie waren natürlich übertrieben.  Aber den Satz mit _er micht nicht hätte schlafen lassen wollen_ kann man durchaus verwenden, finde ich.


----------



## cyanista

sokol said:


> mgsth, würdest du ernsthaft jemals eines dieser Beispiele mit 3 Infinitiven in geschriebenem Deutsch benutzen?  (Gesprochenes Deutsch kommt ja sowieso nicht in Frage, nicht wahr.)



In der deutschen Fassung von 'Star Wars' habe ich mal gehört (es war, glaube ich, Prinzessin Leia) 

_Ich hätte ihn nicht allein gehen lassen sollen._

Ich war sofort begeistert, aber meiner deutschen Freundin, die auch dabei war, ist es gar nicht aufgefallen.

Wie sieht es denn damit aus:

_Sie dachte, dass sie ihn nicht allein hätte gehen lassen sollen.

(oder ist es: __Sie dachte, dass sie ihn nicht __hätte __allein gehen lassen sollen.__) 
?
_


----------



## sokol

cyanista, du hast doch tatsächlich ein Beispiel gefunden, das so durchaus möglich ist ... (vielleicht auch, weil 'gehen lassen' semantisch eine Einheit bilden, gewissermassen) - wenn auch vielleicht ergänzt werden soll: eine Prinzessin Leia darf schon mal so hochgestochen sprechen, den sie umgebenden Helden würde diese Ausdrucksweise dagegen wohl nicht so gut stehen.
So ist's jedenfalls okay:

Sie dachte, dass sie ihn nicht allein_ hätte gehen lassen sollen._

Auch "hätte allein" finde ich akzeptabel.

Die anderen Varianten für entweder regional standardsprachliche oder aber auch umgangssprachliche Ausdrucksweise (es ist bitte nicht nötig, die Diskussion darüber neu zu beginnen ;-) lassen sich ebenfalls anwenden:
... gehen lassen sollen hätte
... gehen lassen hätte sollen

Zwischen "gehen lassen" kann "hätte" jedoch nicht stehen: die semantische Einheit von "gehen lassen" würde durchbrochen werden.
Meinem sprachlichen Empfinden nach jedenfalls.


----------



## mgsth

cyanista said:


> _Sie dachte, dass sie ihn nicht allein hätte gehen lassen sollen.
> 
> (oder ist es: __Sie dachte, dass sie ihn nicht __hätte __allein gehen lassen sollen.__) _


Für meine Begriffe ist das letzere besser. Ich habe die Wörter unterstrichen, die man beim Lesen dieser Sätze betonen würde.

Beim ersten Satz würde man _gehen_ betonen, was aber inhaltlich nicht ganz passend ist. Beim zweiten hingegen würde man _allein_ betonen (und genau das will man auch betonen, es geht ja gerade um das _allein_).

Also, man kann den ersten Satz auch auf _allein_ betonen, somit ist er nicht wirklich falsch. Aber es fällt *sehr schwer* die vier darauf folgenden Verben unbetont auszusprechen! Daher würde ich die zweite Variante bevorzugen.

Aber ich muss sagen, mit drei Infinitiven ist so ein Satz schon etwas sonderbar.


----------



## CapnPrep

Sind die drei Varianten auch möglich, wenn keine Modalverben, sondern zwei Tempushilfsverben vorkommen ?
(1) dass Peter das Buch gelesen haben wird.
(2) dass Peter das Buch wird gelesen haben. (Oberfeldumstellung)
(3) dass Peter das Buch gelesen wird haben. (Zwischenstellung)​Ich glaube, dass hier nur die erste Wortstellung standardsprachlich korrekt ist, oder ?


----------



## Quelle

CapnPrep said:


> Sind die drei Varianten auch möglich, wenn keine Modalverben, sondern zwei Tempushilfsverben vorkommen ?(1) dass Peter das Buch gelesen haben wird.​
> (2) dass Peter das Buch wird gelesen haben. (Oberfeldumstellung)​
> (3) dass Peter das Buch gelesen wird haben. (Zwischenstellung)​Ich glaube, dass hier nur die erste Wortstellung standardsprachlich korrekt ist, oder ?


Richtig, nur der erste Satz ist korrekt, zumindest nach den Regeln der deutschen Rechtschreibung für Deutschland. Ich kenne mich bei den Regeln für Österreich nicht aus.


----------



## Quelle

sokol said:


> Die anderen Varianten für entweder regional standardsprachliche oder aber auch umgangssprachliche Ausdrucksweise (es ist bitte nicht nötig, die Diskussion darüber neu zu beginnen ;-) lassen sich ebenfalls anwenden:
> ... gehen lassen sollen hätte
> ... gehen lassen hätte sollen


Heißt regional standardsprachlich, dass diese Regeln in irgendeinem Regelwerk aufgeführt werden?


----------



## sokol

Quelle said:


> Heißt regional standardsprachlich, dass diese Regeln in irgendeinem Regelwerk aufgeführt werden?



Das ist ein Punkt, über den zu streiten wäre. ;-)

Faktum ist, dass diese Varianten auch standardsprachlich in Österreich gebraucht werden - auch von gebildeten Personen, und auch schriftlich. Die österreichische Standardvariante ist meines Wissens bis dato nie wirklich kodifziert worden, weil sich die Experten (Germanisten in erster Linie, auch einige Linguisten mischen sich in die Diskussion ein) bis dato auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner einigen haben können.

Sodass, de facto, "eigentlich" keine eigene österreichische Standardnorm existiert. Es gibt aber sehr wohl eine Gebrauchsnorm - des _Standards.

_Dies ist die Norm, wie sie von gebildeten Personen verwendet wird, und wie sie auch in den Schulen gelehrt wird.
Bisher existieren lediglich Wörterbücher für österreichisches Deutsch (namentlich das österreichische Schulwörterbuch des ÖBV-Verlags; ausserdem plant ein  deutscher Verlag in absehbarer Zeit ein österreichisches Schulwörterbuch herauszubringen - den Namen darf ich allerdings noch nicht nennen). Ausserdem gibt es noch das Variantenwörterbuch des Deutschen von de Gruyter, das alle regionalen Standardvarianten (also auch die österreichischen) möglichst umfassend darzustellen versucht - ebenfalls ein rein lexikalischer Ansatz.

Eine über das lexikalische Element hinausgehende systematische Darstellung der Standardsprache in Österreich ist mir nicht bekannt; ich kenne jedoch eine ganze Menge Artikel aus wissenschaftlichen Zeitschriften, auch Bücher sind darüber schon einige geschrieben worden.

Wird also irgendein Regelwerk dieses sprachliche Faktum systematisch beschrieben? Mir ist keins bekannt. Es könnte aber durchaus sein, dass diese Regel in österreichischen Schulbüchern so systematisch verwendet wird (ohne - eventuell - beschrieben worden zu sein).



CapnPrep said:


> (1) dass Peter das Buch gelesen haben wird.
> (2) dass Peter das Buch wird gelesen haben. (Oberfeldumstellung)
> (3) dass Peter das Buch gelesen wird haben. (Zwischenstellung)



Der Vollständigkeit halber ... ich würde Varianten (1) und (3) als in Österreich akzeptabel einstufen; Variante (2) empfinde ich als nicht korrekt.

Wie schon gesagt: ein schriftliches Regelwerk, wo das (für Österreich) so beschrieben wäre, ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## thomas9

*Moderator note: Thread merged with existing one on the same topic.*

Servus,
Ich wollte wißen, ob jemand mir erklären könnte, warum dieser Satz so geschrieben wird:
Er war ein Mann, der keinen Sohn hätte haben sollen.

Sollte der Satz sein: Er war ein Mann, der keinen Sohn haben sollen hätte.?

Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## sydneycarton

When there's two or more infinitives at the end of a sentence the conjugated verb goes in front of these.


----------



## Toadie

Modal verbs do very funny things in German.  

When 'haben' is part of the ridiculous chain of infinitives at the end of a sentence, the verb goes before 'haben', as far as I know.


----------



## thomas9

Is this ALWAYS the case?


----------



## berndf

Not always, in some areas "haben sollen hätte" would be possible too but "hätte haben sollen" sounds the most natural for a speaker of neutral German (as distinct from Austrian or Swiss) German.


----------



## Hutschi

Note that the form means: Er war ein Mann, der keinen Sohn je hatte/der niemals einen Sohn hatte. (point of view: now)

Er war ein Mann, der keinen Sohn hätte haben sollen. - this modifies the sentence in a strange way.
The point of view is in the past. But the viewer already knew that the man nether had a sun. The sentence describes the future of the man from that point of time in the past.


----------



## Tifoso Bonisolli

..."haben hätte sollen" would be fine, too. IMO much finer than "haben sollen hätte".


----------



## Hutschi

I am not not sure if the meaning is the same in all variants.

Do they all have the meaning - he never had a sun - as I described earlier?

Or are there other possible meanings depending on the variants?


----------



## Tifoso Bonisolli

They all have the same meaning IMO.


----------



## berndf

Tifoso Bonisolli said:


> They all have the same meaning IMO.


In my opinion as well.


----------

